# MK Inpers Review



## wags2 (Jan 26, 2009)

My son is shooting them also, pulling 43 pounds. He says they are very smooth, they shoot great and he is getting good speed. His draw length is right at 27", he is shooting them on a hoyt formula excel. Very good limb for the money, raise your brace a little bit and see if that takes away some of the vibration. He is right at 8 3/4 brace.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

wags2 said:


> My son is shooting them also, pulling 43 pounds. He says they are very smooth, they shoot great and he is getting good speed. His draw length is right at 27", he is shooting them on a hoyt formula excel. Very good limb for the money, raise your brace a little bit and see if that takes away some of the vibration. He is right at 8 3/4 brace.


I will try that. Thanks.


----------



## Kim Jong Skill (Dec 19, 2014)

wags2 said:


> My son is shooting them also, pulling 43 pounds. He says they are very smooth, they shoot great and he is getting good speed. His draw length is right at 27", he is shooting them on a hoyt formula excel. Very good limb for the money, raise your brace a little bit and see if that takes away some of the vibration. He is right at 8 3/4 brace.


Is your son using an ILF to formula adapter? If so, what kind?


----------



## cekkmt (Nov 29, 2013)

MK makes formula versions of all their limbs, so no adapter is required.


----------



## Varza (Sep 11, 2014)

I don't know anything about the Spigarelli, but I shoot a Winex and love it. I tried a Horizon pro once (same type of limbs, same weight) and compared to that, mine feels "livelier", but it also makes a bit more noise and has some leftover vibration on release. It's minor. Doesn't bother me and I assume it can be fixed by some adjustment.

Thanks for posting a review on the Inpers, I'll be adding them to my list of "limbs to consider" when I find myself over 30#


----------



## wags2 (Jan 26, 2009)

He is shooting formula, no adapter needed. Fit is excellent in riser, only issue we had was they cam in a little heavy because of riser geometry.


----------



## rstgyx (Apr 13, 2013)

Varza said:


> I don't know anything about the Spigarelli, but I shoot a Winex and love it. I tried a Horizon pro once (same type of limbs, same weight) and compared to that, mine feels "livelier", but it also makes a bit more noise and has some leftover vibration on release. It's minor. Doesn't bother me and I assume it can be fixed by some adjustment.
> 
> Thanks for posting a review on the Inpers, I'll be adding them to my list of "limbs to consider" when I find myself over 30#


Second the Winex riser. Been shooting it for almost 2 years now with Kaya K1 limbs. 68" bow with a brace height of 22cm and there isn't any rattling but only a solid thumb during release. Although a lot of factors should be considered in terms of vibrations. I'm just going to go ahead and say that my Doinker Hi-Mod Platinums aren't the greatest at absorbing shock after the release compared to other stabilisers I've used. 

I'm also currently using UltraMax Limb Savers


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

for the price point, you really cant beat the Mk Inper limbs. They are a quality limb for not much money. Dependable, smooth and accurate. They do have a bit more shock and vibration. 

Thats the benefit of the Veracity limbs. Almost no hand shock and vibration. But then, the Veracity limbs are twice as much as the Inpers. 




Chris


----------



## rstgyx (Apr 13, 2013)

chrstphr said:


> for the price point, you really cant beat the Mk Inper limbs. They are a quality limb for not much money. Dependable, smooth and accurate. They do have a bit more shock and vibration.
> 
> Thats the benefit of the Veracity limbs. Almost no hand shock and vibration. But then, the Veracity limbs are twice as much as the Inpers.
> 
> ...


Would you be able to compare the feel of the Veracity limbs and W&W EX Prime limes? (Assuming you've had the pleasure of shooting both)


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

I have not shot both, but Dasomi Jung shot both and her comment to me was that the Veracity was smoother. She still shoots the Winwin limbs as they are her sponsor. She shot the Veracity limbs for a few local tournaments in Korea when they first came out. 


Chris


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

chrstphr said:


> for the price point, you really cant beat the Mk Inper limbs. They are a quality limb for not much money. Dependable, smooth and accurate. They do have a bit more shock and vibration.
> 
> Thats the benefit of the Veracity limbs. Almost no hand shock and vibration. But then, the Veracity limbs are twice as much as the Inpers.
> 
> ...


That's the next move. Veracity.It will be come time from now because it will take a while to blow past the weight limit on the Inpers.

And they are very pretty. I've decided a red riser would look best with them.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

So. I raised brace height to 8.75 inches. Bad idea as my arrows are weak to begin with. It was just plain bizarre. Felt weird. 

Of course I was shooting yesterday afternoon in the warm sun after a morning of traipsing about the hills playing naturalist so that didn't help. What it did do was -- I stiffened the plunger slightly so today at my regularly schedule brace height (8.5 inches) we're going in the middle.

I am/was getting string slap which I wasn't before. That will "learn me, dern me" to rotate my elbow more. Didn't have that problem with the Axioms but let's say they were not as reactive as the inpers. So working on nice straight, rotated bow arm etc. It's working. Equipment will really force you to fix your form.

Point is: great googly moogly the Inpers react. At 15 yards I put a Carbon Impact 15/25 through a 1" board about 6 inches. With the Axioms, yeah, I'd put a hole in it but not get penetration. And no, I am not shooting at the fence on purpose.

I have to be VERY careful that the arrow is on the rest, and not on the plunger or that it falls off the res and that is no doubt a consequence of how light the arrows are AND my hook. The arrow survived. Just glad I am not shooting x-10's right now.

Re: shock absorption. I am guessing that the Core Spark just isn't going to absorb as much shock as a higher quality riser. So $$ permitting, I am still on the riser hunt.

The Core Spark is a copy of the Samick Vision which is a copy of the Hoyt Matrix -- or so I am told.

Am torn between a used Matrix and a new Spig Vision (ok, I just like how it looks versus the Winex, let's be honest).

Or is any mid to high end riser going to be better at absorbing shock than what I have or am I out in left field?

And I acknowledge that the stabilizer I am using is not the fanciest one on the market, or the stiffest. Could that be a factor?

Thanks.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

There is a gold MK X10 riser for sale in the classifieds that is way cheap. 

Chris


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

chrstphr said:


> There is a gold MK X10 riser for sale in the classifieds that is way cheap.
> 
> Chris


Unfortunately not cheap enough for my budget!


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

StarDog said:


> So. I raised brace height to 8.75 inches. Bad idea as my arrows are weak to begin with. It was just plain bizarre. Felt weird.


A brace height of 8.75" is not considered too high. In fact, it could be slightly too low. Then again, brace height is a mystery in the process of being de-mystified. It could be your low draw length, but that too is improbable, but not impossible.



StarDog said:


> I have to be VERY careful that the arrow is on the rest, and not on the plunger or that it falls off the res and that is no doubt a consequence of how light the arrows are AND my hook. The arrow survived. Just glad I am not shooting x-10's right now.


That's not a problem of arrows being too light (I readily agree, light arrows are problematic, but not to do with falling off rests), it is purely a hook problem. It has everything to do with not understand what constitutes a deep and secure hook, the importance of a deep hook, and curing that symptom (it's a symptom, not in itself a problem beyond falling off the rest) eliminates a host of issues that seem to have no individual cure.



StarDog said:


> Re: shock absorption. I am guessing that the Core Spark just isn't going to absorb as much shock as a higher quality riser. So $$ permitting, I am still on the riser hunt.
> 
> Or is any mid to high end riser going to be better at absorbing shock than what I have or am I out in left field?



You have a pair of 32lbs risers drawn to 26.27" AMO draw length. Shock absorption is not going to be a challenge to your aluminium riser. In fact it's probably not a job for your riser, but rather, a mis-configured setup. I will volunteer to reconfigure your setup if you would allow me to, and I will assure you of an improvement, to a certainty of about 95%. It's my neck on the chopping board now. You're welcome.



StarDog said:


> The Core Spark is a copy of the Samick Vision which is a copy of the Hoyt Matrix -- or so I am told.
> 
> Am torn between a used Matrix and a new Spig Vision (ok, I just like how it looks versus the Winex, let's be honest).


There is a specific reason why I would recommend that you keep your core spark. I have previously commented somewhere about the core spark, and the reason remains unchanged. Until you hit 36lbs, you should not consider a new riser, over your current one. And this is based upon a general population of very average body types.



StarDog said:


> And I acknowledge that the stabilizer I am using is not the fanciest one on the market, or the stiffest. Could that be a factor?
> 
> Thanks.


No. I'd like to quote a certain Nigel Powers: "It's not the size mate, it's how you use it."
In this case it's not the size that IT'S NOT, but the stiffness that IT'S NOT, that we are talking about. Again, I might highlight that you are using drawing a rated 32lbs setup, and it is unlikely to overwhelm your stabilizer, especially with the configuration you have in your profile.

Back to you.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

TMD:

Agree re: hook.

What would you suggest re: a reconfigured set up? 

AMO DL in sig a typo FWIW: 26.75. Well that is a whole 1/2 inch boo boo.

My current set up is fairly text book.. Shall we say "general guidelines" BH for a 66" bow -- 8.5-8.75. 1/8 positive tiller. 

THE BH and tiller is just what I prefer or shall we say, what I am used to, whether it's a good thing or not. All very subjective, I guess. Am open to suggestions. 

I confess that tiller still kinda confuses me.....the affects of this or that positive or even or whatever. I know it makes a different just not sure what.


I wasn't nuts about the 8.75 BH yesterday but I was tired. I wasn't nuts about anything yesterday. Frankly I didn't notice much of a reduction if any in vibration with a taller BH so I just went back to "normal".

Now then: 14 strand 8125G string. Could that have something to do with it? That would make it a pretty fast string versus 16 strands or does it really matter? Doesn't seem like it would make a huge difference.

The stabilizer not being stiff enough? Or not set up right or -- or ????

I haven't weighed the bow yet to see what I am pulling - haven't made it to the pro shop yet to figure this out. This would be a useful piece of information, I know.

Or is it just that the limbs are livelier than I am used to and I need to just get over it?

Thanks a million for your assist!


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

Ah, tiller.

Nope, I do not have any conclusive answer to tiller adjustment. All I have is a clue, and it has something to do with your grip, and the size of the drawing hand. I'm trying to run the simulations, but it keeps telling me that it has something to do with the stabilizers and the position and mass of the C.O.G.......I dunno, too many variables. Not worth computing. Just gonna find a week when I'm free to run some real world tests.

Anyway, back to your bow. You're drawing a low poundage at the moment so it would not be very wise to add on more mass weight than your form can and should support. The right balance will guide you to the correct technique, the wrong balance will ruin it. First you have to find your bow's C.O.G.. I do not believe I have ever talked about how to find it, because it's basic physics.

Select two points on the bow that you could hang it with, then using the vertical outline of any man made structure in the background, plot two lines using that outline from the two points you have selected, and the intersection is the C.O.G..

The next thing you'd wanna do, is to move that C.O.G. to a starting position. Vertically, that position should be in line with your wrist, the part where you take your pulse. With your core spark, it should take less weight added to your stabilizers to achieve that, due to the relatively lower position of your front stabilizer mount, when compared to the other risers.

Of course, I do not know the mass of your riser. But I don't expect it to weight a lot more than a matrix. I could be wrong though.

At this point you should be missing quite a bit of weight, but like the case of one other archer, you could go around it by concentrating the add-on weights on an even lower position (i.e. side stabilizer on the lower mount), to achieve that C.O.G. position, without making your setup too heavy. The next thing is to move your C.O.G. forward, you can try moving it to about 5 inches forward of your wrist. Remember, when you add weight to your front stabilizer to move the C.O.G. forward, you are also moving it lower, so adjust accordingly. 

When you are done, use the softest damper that you can find, and attach it between your end weights and your front stab. 

If you're satisfied with the results, I'll tell you how to screw up your limbs so that your string will stop hitting (hitting, as opposed to coming to a stop while oscillating) your bow arm. 

And yes, it's got its detractors, but they're wrong. All of them.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

_Select two points on the bow that you could hang it with, then using the vertical outline of any man made structure in the background, plot two lines using that outline from the two points you have selected, and the intersection is the C.O.G..

The next thing you'd wanna do, is to move that C.O.G. to a starting position. Vertically, that position should be in line with your wrist, the part where you take your pulse. With your core spark, it should take less weight added to your stabilizers to achieve that, due to the relatively lower position of your front stabilizer mount, when compared to the other risers._

Riser weighs about the same as a Matrix. Roughly 2.75 lbs (Matrix may be an ounce heavier). I know what the Spark weighs because I put it on a postage scale myself.

COG = eek. I'd have to see a drawing of what you mean. It sounds to me to be similar to perspective in art and finding vanishing points.

The front stab mount is lower than on the Matrix. I recall using a bow sling when I shot that riser and I couldn't do it with this Riser

You're right - I don't want to add weight. I have enough to deal with!

However, I found a little doinker thingie in my bag of tricks and attached it to the lower stab mount. The Doinker is about 8.5 inches long (excluding bolt that goes into the mount) and weighs about the same as one of the side rods (not much -maybe 3 ounces on a food scale). 

So what little weight I added was not forward but lower down. . 

It seemed to resolve some of the vibration issues and the bow seems to balance better. 


This was the only option available to me with which to experiment on a Sunday afternoon.

Finding nice soft lightweight dampers sounds like like a good addition as well 


_If you're satisfied with the results, I'll tell you how to screw up your limbs so that your string will stop hitting (hitting, as opposed to coming to a stop while oscillating) your bow arm._

You have my full attention at this point. Working on grip and bow arm off and on today have solved the issue -- well -- revealed the source of the issue, but I am very curious about the limb/string thing.

Very curious.

Thanks as always.


----------



## fango0000 (Mar 16, 2011)

Have you considered the new Gillo G2? I've been able to handle and shoot a G1 in person and was completely blown away how nice it felt (shot it with a slightly modified high grip Jager 1) Knowing the Frangilis and Gillo's quality, I'd imagine the G2 would be just as impressive. On alternativess they're only in the 270 or 280 range I think. As far as shock, I'd say throw on some limbsavers. The light arrows will give your whole setup more bark, so heavier arrows will also take it away. When I shoot my X-busters out of the Veracity, everything is whisper quiet with no handshock but when I shoot my nano SSTs there's a sharp and quiet thunk. As far as brace goes, usually with 68in AMO bows I aim for 8.75 to 9 inch brace heights. Tiller I just set it to 1/8 and move my nock point until my bareshafts land with the fletched.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

fango0000 said:


> Have you considered the new Gillo G2? I've been able to handle and shoot a G1 in person and was completely blown away how nice it felt (shot it with a slightly modified high grip Jager 1) Knowing the Frangilis and Gillo's quality, I'd imagine the G2 would be just as impressive. On alternativess they're only in the 270 or 280 range I think. .


Gillo2 . I saw it on the Archery Alternatives website but I have no idea what the delivery date would be. And that yellow grip is perfectly hideous. I see different color grips come as options. But the price is sure right. I'd like to have a better idea of delivery date.


----------



## fango0000 (Mar 16, 2011)

You should email Glynn from Alternativess, she can probably give you an idea. Also, we have Vittorio on the forums that you can ask for a definite answer as well.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

fango0000 said:


> You should email Glynn from Alternativess, she can probably give you an idea. Also, we have Vittorio on the forums that you can ask for a definite answer as well.



I posted on the Gillo thread a couple of days ago since he initially said 4/10/15 was the desired launch date. I'm sure he'll get us an answer shortly But I will email Alternatives. They usually get back in a timely fashion -- considering the 8 hour time difference between California and the Uk.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

Brief resurrection of the thread: I call these thing the rocket launchers. It took a it to get used to the fact that I gained so much sight back and I only went up two pounds at first. (from 26# on the Axiom + 28# to 28# on the Inpers 32#). They are brace height touchy - between 8 1/2 and 8/58 and not a millimeter shorter or longer. So THIS is what fast is supposed to feel like. It's very nice feeling.


----------

